

Microsoft Vulnerability group (MSVR) in Google Hall-of-Fame for bug55745 - sandGorgon
http://www.chromium.org/Home/chromium-security/hall-of-fame

======
tptacek
Unsurprising; both companies are heavily invested in web infrastructure
security, both companies have many tens of full-time people working on
vulnerability research.

kuzzcc, wushi, and Sergey Glazunov though; man, those guys must be machines.

